# Hobbit BookClub Videos



## CanadianFantasyCorner (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm doing a series of Hobbit Book-Club videos (I'm too new to post it here I think, I won't push my luck here), but just wanted to ask you guys what your favourite characters and parts of the book were, so as to better get to know people. Oh and my brother just got into the book thanks to the Book-Club videos we're doing, so really excited over the Hobbit at the moment. Do you think we should next do Silmarillion and all its tales in April or go for Lord of the Rings instead?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 21, 2021)

One of my favorite parts is Bilbo bringing the Arkenstone to the elves to try to avoid war.


----------

